# captcha problem



## arrowwes

I don't know if any one can help me with this, but I will ask.
On a particular website, I have to click on a captcha stating I am not a robot to get to their homepage.
No problem so far. Then when I click on the link to download a file I am greeted with another captcha to again state I am not a robot. This time however it goes to Google homepage. How can I resolve this??


----------



## Oddba11

The first captcha is limiting traffic to the server. The second captcha is actually granting access to the file. The link to Google is typically because they are using the google image resolution (where you get prompted to click on each image with a bus, etc.).


----------



## arrowwes

I have seen the Google image on other Captchas but this one is just the Google home page. It is not another captcha


----------



## Cookiegal

Arifusama said:


> Yes they are very common problem and many time facing this problem


Please do not respond to threads unless you can offer assistance.


----------



## Couriant

Can you provide a link to the file?


----------



## arrowwes

the site is now-link.org.
this is the screenshot I receive.


----------



## Couriant

Well now-link.org redirects me to a different website, which seems to be a cloud storage site. I asked for the link to the file. What is that please?

As to your error, are you using a VPN, or a browser that has VPN in it, which i think is Tor?


----------



## arrowwes

I found my file through another website.
It is still strange that now-link will not work for me.
I do not use VPN. I use Firefox for a browser.


----------



## Cookiegal

Please be more specific. First, you said this occurs on one web site only and that's when you try to download a file. Couriant has asked for a link to the file twice and now you say it's from a different site than the one where you're having the issue you asked for help on yet still haven't provided a link to it.

Also, the screenshot you posted is not a Google home page as you indicated the problem was in your initial post.

So it's difficult to understand what the actual issue is. Please clarify and provide answers to the questions asked of you in order to enable us to beter assist.


----------



## arrowwes

Fist off, I have found the file I was searching for on another website, so that issue was dealt with.
However, I still cannot understand why a particular website does not work for me.
The website is now-link.org
What I get when I try to get to it is the screenshot I posted claiming not to use VPN or Proxy servers.
I use the Firefox browser.
I did change the settings on the browser for network settings to "no proxy"
This did not help.
I have never used a VPN server.
As I stated, I have found the file I was attempting to find so this problem is not a big issue now.
I am sorry that I haven't explained my initial problem clearly.
Thanks for all your replies


----------



## Johnny b

Like James, all I get is a redirect to another site apparently for cloud storage.
No captchas.

An I'm using Firefox 67.0.4


----------



## arrowwes

Johnny b said:


> Like James, all I get is a redirect to another site apparently for cloud storage.
> No captchas.
> 
> An I'm using Firefox 67.0.4


I have the same Firefox and used the option to set network connections to no proxy plus disabled the firewall on my computer to see if that helped. It did not. If I just typed in the website now-link.org. ,I still end up with the screenshot I posted saying it's an error and not to use VPN or proxy .


----------



## Johnny b

Perhaps one of your extensions is creating a conflict?
Try disabling them one at a time.

Not much more I can add.


----------



## Cookiegal

Why is this marked solved?


----------



## arrowwes

My error. It has not been solved. However, if I do eventually have access to that website I will let you know.


----------



## arrowwes

I tried your first suggestion and still got the same screen.
i tried your last suggestion and copying and paste I got an invalid file code.


----------



## arrowwes

Correction. it reads invalid file name.


----------



## arrowwes

Ran MINITOOLBOX
Here are the results


----------



## arrowwes

LetZip said:


> Also, is this happening across all browsers?


All browsers, Yes.


----------



## arrowwes

LetZip said:


> Tried the DNS settings yet?


Not yet.
I might try later on. I will advise the results.


----------



## arrowwes

arrowwes said:


> Not yet.
> I might try later on. I will advise the results.


I tried the safe mode and DNS settings. Results are still the same with that screen I posted.


----------



## arrowwes

I tried that website on my old computer and I am still getting that screen so I assume it would be in my network connection??????


----------

